# Boy or girl



## Bindi002003

Boy or girl ? Any guesses
 



Attached Files:







20180305_144808.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## keepfaith17

Bindi002003 said:


> Boy or girl ? Any guesses



what the heart beat?


----------



## Bindi002003

I forgot to ask but I do know there are some people out there that can tell just by looking at the ultrasound pic so thought I would give it a try


----------



## jenniferannex

:pink:


----------



## Bindi002003

keepfaith17 said:


> Bindi002003 said:
> 
> 
> Boy or girl ? Any guesses
> 
> 
> 
> what the heart beat?Click to expand...

Heartbeat is 157


----------



## helen9

:boy:


----------



## glong88

Girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## LoraLoo

Girl


----------



## Bindi002003

Update it's a GIRL ultrasound lady couldn't see anything between the legs and she said something about seeing 3 lines mean the sex?


----------



## glong88

Congratulations. Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Bindi002003

Bevziibubble said:


> Congratulations!

Thanks do the 3 lines the ultrasound lady is talking about mean the sex do they I have never heard of the 3 line thing


----------



## AmyKai

Three lines indicates girl! Congrats


----------



## ewoods66

Boy


----------



## Bindi002003

ewoods66 said:


> Boy

 it's a girl


----------

